# Running Fridge on 12volt



## swanny65 (Sep 12, 2014)

Can this be done over a long period? 

Slightly concerned I may run out of gas during my final two weeks in France I am thinking can I run the fridge / freezer on 12v during the day powered by my 100w solar panel, then switching to gas overnight. 

I had bought a gas bottle adaptor in case I ran out of gas but while at a supermarket yesterday I measured several bottles on the forecourt and none are likely to fit my locker that holds 2 x 6kg Calors (11 inches deep).


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

swanny65 said:


> Can this be done over a long period?
> 
> Slightly concerned I may run out of gas during my final two weeks in France I am thinking can I run the fridge / freezer on 12v during the day powered by my 100w solar panel, then switching to gas overnight.
> 
> I had bought a gas bottle adaptor in case I ran out of gas but while at a supermarket yesterday I measured several bottles on the forecourt and none are likely to fit my locker that holds 2 x 6kg Calors (11 inches deep).


If it's wired correctly you will only be able to run it on 12v if the engine is running, if you can't get gas, which surprises me as you should be able to find a bottle and reg to suit, then you will have to either drive or or go onto EHU.

I have to add that this trend for small gas lockers is ludicrous, I'd go for an under slung tank.


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

swanny65 said:


> Can this be done over a long period?
> 
> Slightly concerned I may run out of gas during my final two weeks in France I am thinking can I run the fridge / freezer on 12v during the day powered by my 100w solar panel, then switching to gas overnight.
> 
> I had bought a gas bottle adaptor in case I ran out of gas but while at a supermarket yesterday I measured several bottles on the forecourt and none are likely to fit my locker that holds 2 x 6kg Calors (11 inches deep).


2 x bottles of 6kg gas should easily last you 2 weeks in France this time of year . 12v long time will kill your batteries ,and may also cause other problems ,also the fridge running on 12v isn't efficient and the chances are that the fridge will defrost .


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Le Cube bottles (plastic) are 11" square on plan, so should fit. I have been using one for years as my backup/reserve bottle while in France. Commonly available from service stations. Connector is the same size as for UK BP Gaslight bottles.
Definately don't try to run fridge off 12v, other than when travelling.

DavidL


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

As others have said the 12 volt option is not viable.


Re-fillable bottles or tank is a costly option, the cost of which, unless you are a massive user of gas will never be benefited from, however the convenience is what draws most people to them.
You can of course transfer re-fillables from one van to another if you change vehicles but unless you are OK with DIY that in itself will have a cost involved.


An easier option is to buy a "pig tail" hose in UK before you go and then simply go to a French supermarket fuel station and get yourself one of the many types of smaller bottle that are on offer and use that. 
The re-fills are cheaper than UK and if you go for one of the cube type easy to handle.


There will, I'm sure be a few replies mentioning the undeniable virtues of the re-fillable option, all of which I acknowledge but from a quick, convenient and affordable solution I think the above is your answer.


.


----------



## swanny65 (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks for all your quick replies. Been here two weeks hence my slight concern. I measured le cube at 11 1/2 iinches. Gas locker on my motorhome is c##p. I have been on ehu for 6 of my 14 days, so should have plenty of gas, but am now off for 6 days in the alpes. 
Gas on 12v off fingers crossed. Wife says we can always eat out .....


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Just measured my Le Cube (more accurately than earlier) and measures 11 1/8". Could you not go to a service station and ask to try to fit one before buying, hopefully, the attendant will understand what you are wanting to do. Seems very close to fit. Is there a lip at the bottom of the locker that is the narrowest point - if so, you may be able to put something under the bottle to raise it up. 
You could get a CampingGaz bottle, but then it would be cheaper to change motorhome to one with a bigger locker :surprise:
DavidL


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Buy a legth of additional flexible hose and have French bottle stood outside gas locker?


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

I have 300 watt of solar and on a sunny day it will hold its own running the fridge but it doesn't take long for the 2 x110 amp battery's to feel the strain if the sun is obscured, my fridge takes about 18 amps and at that rate it would knock out the batteries pretty quick,


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Just thinking outside the box a bit and possibly a temporary solution.....


I wonder if getting a few freezer blocks, freezing them, then alternate one block in the fridge area and one ready for further use in the freezer.


Maybe that would that slow down the gas consumption or would it just be about the same as normal use?


Also keep door opening to a minimum as the longer you keep it open, the more energy used to cool it again. 


Pete


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Agree with the responses above, 12v is not an option if it is wired correctly and even then when on 12v the fridge has no thermostat so will get colder and colder while draining the batteries.

Fridges drain at least 8 - 10 amps so draining the battery would happen rapidly - and causing it damage.......

I am surprised you cannot find a cylinder to fit but can only suggest you try different sources, there are a few which are less than the diameter of the 6kg ones......

If you have an external barbecue point you can run a pigtail from a cylinder OUTSIDE while stationary and saty on the remaining internal cylinders when you cannot put a free-standing cylinder out.... that MIGHT give you a handy reserve.

We managed 3 1/2 weeks in the South of France and Spain, using the gas for the fridge and cooking (although salads don't need a lot.....) and cam back with more 1/2 a 6kg cylinder so you should be OK. Daily checking an a reserve plan is the only answer of course.....

As you are doing.....

Dave


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

swanny65 said:


> Thanks for all your quick replies. Been here two weeks hence my slight concern. I measured le cube at 11 1/2 iinches. Gas locker on my motorhome is c##p. I have been on ehu for 6 of my 14 days, so should have plenty of gas, but am now off for 6 days in the alpes.
> Gas on 12v off fingers crossed. Wife says we can always eat out .....


Apologies, should have read your OP more thoroughly, thought you were still planning trip.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

swanny 
what van do you have? Others with the same (or similar) may be able to help in sorting what will fit.

It helps us all if you put your van details in your personal details. so it displays on posts.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Plus one for more detail, and rough location in personal details, it does make helping easier and more focused.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I don't think you will run out. I presume you haven't needed heating and you have had 6 days out of 14 so far on hookup. You have about 22 litres of gas I think and should be using less than a litre a day this time of year. 

The alps can be cold morning and late evening but soon warm up.

Just factor in a couple of nights on ehu and you will be fine.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

If your desperate for gas, see if you can find where the nearest buta gas filling plant is,
And ask them if they will fill your cylinder for you,
When we had our filling plant here, we had all sorts of fittings to fill the foreigners who turned up,
Never had a cylinder that beat us,
Hope it helps
Misty


----------



## swanny65 (Sep 12, 2014)

TheNomad said:


> Buy a legth of additional flexible hose and have French bottle stood outside gas locker?


This will be my choice if Le Cube doesn't fit. I suspect Le Cube won't fit (glass half full !!) as the height of the locker door is also limited.

Have returned today and still running on the first bottle....


----------



## swanny65 (Sep 12, 2014)

Thank you all for your help and advice it is much appreciated. 

I will update my profile to show I have a 2006 Lunar Roadstar.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

We have just been touring France with some quite warm (>30C) temperatures for 4 weeks and with no EHU, even when it was free, and our gas consumption for fridge and cooking every evening was 1lt/pd.

One tip for reducing gas consumption is to put fridge thermostat to max. cold when driving and using alternator to power fridge, and then turn to 1/4 when switching to gas - the gas will not need to kick in for some time, till fridge cools to the 1/4 setting.

Geoff


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> We have just been touring France with some quite warm (>30C) temperatures for 4 weeks and with no EHU, even when it was free, and our gas consumption for fridge and cooking every evening was 1lt/pd.
> 
> One tip for reducing gas consumption is to put fridge thermostat to max. cold when driving and using alternator to power fridge, and then turn to 1/4 when switching to gas - the gas will not need to kick in for some time, till fridge cools to the 1/4 setting.
> 
> Geoff


I was originally informed by the CC and have no reason to doubt it from personal experience, that the thermostat is no in the circuit for the 12v operation, so it will cooll to the maximum extent when on 12v anyway - which is what you are trying to do and which is quite correct.....

But the thermostat may not need to be altered as it will do it anyway.....

The CC technical expert told me that it was done that way to allow for time to cool down once the engine is started and so that short engine stops don't cause the fridge to warm up too much......

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Penquin said:


> I was originally informed by the CC and have no reason to doubt it from personal experience, that the thermostat is no in the circuit for the 12v operation, so it will cooll to the maximum extent when on 12v anyway - which is what you are trying to do and which is quite correct.....
> 
> But the thermostat may not need to be altered as it will do it anyway.....
> 
> ...


Well if the CC Tech expert (anyone we know from past MHF? - PM me answer) is correct then I am doing redundant operation turning the fridge to max for 12v operation, or it is belt-and-braces. Anyway it slows down first beer after parking, as ice-cold beer gives me hiccups:laugh:

Does the CC advice hold good for all models of all fridge manufacturers for all time? Designers/manufacturers tend to have trends for these types of thinking.:wink2:

Geoff


----------



## swanny65 (Sep 12, 2014)

Just to update.... Returned from France today and the second 6kg gas bottle ran the fridge constantly, except driving, for 10 days. I reckon both bottles are still approximately a third full. Thanks all for your help


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Glad it all worked out well for you swanny.


----------

